# Texas Chain Gang



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

A friend asked if I could make her some Trivets for their bike group. She belongs to a group called the Texas Chain Gang. She provided their logo so I would have something to work with. The logo doesn't work well for a round object so I did my best and sent her the rendering. She liked it and gave the go ahead.

It just so happened I had a 3/4 inch thick x 45 inches piece of white oak that I could use. It was 9 1/4 inches wide and just right for the trivets. Final size is 8 inches round by about .68 inches thick. I had to surface both sides (.05) because the board was bowed slightly. After cutting them out, I rounded over each edge with a small round-over bit. A little sanding and they were ready to finish. I used Tung oil for the finish. I asked about mineral oil but she insisted on the Tung oil.

Router bits used were:
1/4 inch downcut End Mill
60 deg w/.02 flat tip V groove
60 deg v groove


She will pick them up this afternoon after she gets off work.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job Mike . Bet she’s going to be impressed. I’m amazed at how well the small detail of the chain came out .


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Great job Mike . Bet she’s going to be impressed. I’m amazed at how well the small detail of the chain came out .


That was the 60 deg v groove bit carving a shallow pass (.03 inch).


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I like those, Mike. You did a great job of making her logo work in your circular design.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

You're a pro!! Good work, Mike.

David


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

More nice work from a master.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good one Mike.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> I like those, Mike. You did a great job of making her logo work in your circular design.


I do like their logo because it is not the standard round shape but changing the shape to match the project was the way to go because I don't think it would have looked as good if you held the shape of their logo.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> I do like their logo because it is not the standard round shape but changing the shape to match the project was the way to go because I don't think it would have looked as good if you held the shape of their logo.


And she wanted them in trivet form so I had to modify the logo. That is what they had on their shirts.


----------

